# What happening on 4870 vddc temp ( 100c) ??



## Darkaz (Aug 17, 2008)

after runing atitool, vddc is 100c and Current is 52.2A. Is it wrong ?


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 17, 2008)

Good God 52.2A? I suppose its possible to make a PSU pump 50 amps into a videocard if you have both 12v rails hooked up.  I would think that would kill your card though.
Im going to go with a big 'its wrong' but i would wait for somone else here to help you.

Welcome and also if you add your system specs (In UserCP at the top) we can probably help you faster!

GSG-9


----------



## erocker (Aug 17, 2008)

Mine reads that high as well.  However, your temperatures are way too high.  Are you using aftermarket cooling?


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 17, 2008)

Thos are normal temps and 52amps isnt much since the gpu voltage is only 1.26v = 65 watts.

Furmark will make it even hotter. I've seen 70+ amps on mine.


----------



## Darkaz (Aug 17, 2008)

erocker said:


> Mine reads that high as well.  However, your temperatures are way too high.  Are you using aftermarket cooling?



yes , Accelero Twin Turbo


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 17, 2008)

My VDDC Current is 37.8 tops with ati tool running. My temp is 82c. and its stable.



FR@NK said:


> Thos are normal temps and 52amps isnt much since the gpu voltage is only 1.26v = 65 watts.



I never looked at the power requirements of the card tell now, dual 72amp rails? Thats kinda rediculous, I have dual 19a rails and my setup does not bench half bad. 

True, Amps = Watts/Volts.


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 17, 2008)

GSG-9 said:


> My VDDC Current is 37.8 tops with ati tool running. My temp is 82c. and its stable.



That seems abit low, I wonder if your card is in one of the lower power states while atitool is running. Mine is almost 60a and vregs are in the 70's but thats with 800MHz core and 1100MHz on the memory. Are you using the stock bios and stock clocks?





The core temps are so low on this card it makes me wanna do a voltmod and see if it can hit 900MHz 



Darkaz said:


> yes , Accelero Twin Turbo



How does that cool the vregs? I cant find any pictures or info on what it uses. Your Vregs are 20C hotter then mine and im still on the stock cooler.


----------



## LuxZg (Aug 17, 2008)

GSG-9 said:


> My VDDC Current is 37.8 tops with ati tool running. My temp is 82c. and its stable.
> 
> I never looked at the power requirements of the card tell now, dual 72amp rails? Thats kinda rediculous, I have dual 19a rails and my setup does not bench half bad.
> 
> True, Amps = Watts/Volts.



As Fr@nk told you up there, you can't compare your 12V/19A rails to consumption of 1.263V/70A.

Physics equasions says that P=UxI meaning >> POWER (measured in W-Watts) is equal to  POTENTIAL DIFFERENCE (measured in V-Volts) times CURRENT (measured in A-Amps)

So if you have U=12V & I=19A than P=UxI=12Vx19A=228W
On the other hand, your card transforms 12V electricity to 1.263V, and that's job of VRM (Voltage Regulator Module) that sits on the back..
But in that case you have VRM reading 1.263V & 37.8A in your case, again P=UxI=1.263Vx37.8A=47,74W

I get idle consumption of 28.5A, and I have 14+15V rails on PSU, so if it was by your logic, I'd never exit 2D mode 

On the other hand, I'd rather say that measured amps/calculated power is kinda low.. as I peak on ~58A in Crysis bench, so that's 73W.. Not sure, maybe Crysis doesn't use it well enough, and my 3dMark06 is broken currently, but should go all the way up to 100+W. To be clear, I'm comparing to XBit labs measurment of 110W for 4850, and 4870 should peak a bit above it..
EDIT: Ofcourse, it could be that these amps are x2 (for two rails incoming to the card), or perhaps we should add PCIe power on top of it, I'm not that good with electric designs of VGA cards 



FR@NK said:


> The core temps are so low on this card it makes me wanna do a voltmod and see if it can hit 900MHz


Oh come on! Are you deaf? Sure temps are "so low"  100% fan can keep it that way.. but aren't you affraid that your ears will run away from your house after all that jet-engine noise?


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 17, 2008)

LuxZg said:


> Oh come on! Are you deaf? Sure temps are "so low"  100% fan can keep it that way.. but aren't you affraid that your ears will run away from your house after all that jet-engine noise?



Jet-engine? The correct term is leaf blower 

My computer sits in the next room and i use a 25ft DVI cable and a long USB cable that runs to my desk, so I dont hear it.

Anyways with furmark I hit 100 Watts :/


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 17, 2008)

Yup everything is currently at stock.



LuxZg said:


> As Fr@nk told you up there, you can't compare your 12V/19A rails to consumption of 1.263V/70A.
> 
> Physics equasions says that P=UxI meaning >> POWER (measured in W-Watts) is equal to  POTENTIAL DIFFERENCE (measured in V-Volts) times CURRENT (measured in A-Amps)
> 
> ...



Im a physics minor. 

What is my logic? I simply stated the requirements AMD set for power on the 4870 was 72amps on each 6pin plug and that My power supply only puts out 18-19amps on each 12volt rail, making my powersupply fail qualifications for the card (although it is stable and benches decant..  You cant take the 19amps as a constant, its going to change per system and whats running.

Edit: I did read this as being 72amps instead of 75watts which I thought was ridiculous.


----------



## tkpenalty (Aug 17, 2008)

Darkaz said:


> yes , Accelero Twin Turbo



stop using the 4870 AND GET SOME RAMSINKS FOR THE VRMS ASAP, THOSE SHINY THREE CHIPS NEXT TO THE "PULSE/VITEC" VRM CHIP!!!!!

 Afaik the Accelero TT doesnt come with any extra ramsinks, therefore you should purchase some zalman ramsinks (BGA type)


----------



## LuxZg (Aug 17, 2008)

GSG-9 said:


> What is my logic? I simply stated the requirements AMD set for power on the 4870 was 72amps on each 6pin plug <cut>
> Edit: I did read this as being 72amps instead of 75watts which I thought was ridiculous.



It's 75W per 6-pin connector, as their official specification asks for minimum 75W being available on every 6-pin plug 
So it's like 75+75W @ 12V, meaning 12,5A (nowhere near 72A  ) from your PSU.. so yours has plenty of power  I run my card and system on Chieftec 450W with 14A+15A 12V rails..  And XbitLabs are running them on 410W Chieftec even  (btw I've compiled one PDF with Xbit measurments, look over here)


----------



## acrowley23 (Aug 17, 2008)

my maximum VDDC Temp is ~80

Sapphire Hd4870 @820/1000 with Accelero S1 Rev2 /120mm ScyteSlipstream 120mm @900RPM

EDIT:
No with Furmark its 100C too


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 17, 2008)

the vrms are designed to withstand up to 120°c. however, any extra cooling wont hurt


----------



## nafets (Aug 17, 2008)

You don't have to worry about frying your HD4870 because there is a temperature limit set for the VRMs. It's around 126C. If you exceed this (happens very frequently with Furmark - 0xMSAA) the card will trip a fault code and shut down.

It's highly recommended to get some heatsinks on the VRMs and to actively cool the area for more stable operation and to avoid the shut down mentioned above...


----------



## kg_wolf (Aug 17, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> stop using the 4870 AND GET SOME RAMSINKS FOR THE VRMS ASAP, THOSE SHINY THREE CHIPS NEXT TO THE "PULSE/VITEC" VRM CHIP!!!!!
> 
> Afaik the Accelero TT doesnt come with any extra ramsinks, therefore you should purchase some zalman ramsinks (BGA type)



The S1 V2 comes with a VR sink that is for older ATI cards.  It has to be heavily modified to work with the 4800 series cards, (4870 in particular).  I've read that some guys are actually cutting off part of the original cooler VR sink and using it, (effectively I might add).

The sinks that come with the Accelero are not the best quality, (aluminum instead of copper and terrible adhesive).  I preferred the EnzoTech low profile ram sinks on a 8800GT.  I will probably use those as well on my 4870 using a HR-03-GT cooler.

kgw


----------



## tkpenalty (Aug 18, 2008)

kg_wolf said:


> The S1 V2 comes with a VR sink that is for older ATI cards.  It has to be heavily modified to work with the 4800 series cards, (4870 in particular).  I've read that some guys are actually cutting off part of the original cooler VR sink and using it, (effectively I might add).
> 
> The sinks that come with the Accelero are not the best quality, (aluminum instead of copper and terrible adhesive).  I preferred the EnzoTech low profile ram sinks on a 8800GT.  I will probably use those as well on my 4870 using a HR-03-GT cooler.
> 
> kgw



No need to upgrade the cooler but just stick those enzotech ramsinks asap. At 100*C You basically subject components around the VRM to that amount of heat...


----------



## acrowley23 (Aug 18, 2008)

Most guys with a 4870 and a S1 Cooler are using the red Cooling Plate from the Stock Cooler. Its designed to cool the Ram and Voltage Regulator Chips .
Works fine and the Cooling Effect good. But never use a S1 or other Cooler on a 4870 "without" Heatsinks on the VoltageRegulator Chips!! 
Yes, the S1 and TwinTurbo are coming without special Heatsinks ...buuuhhh Arctic Cooling ,very risky

ive to say that my Card reaches ~100C VDDC Temps with Furmark
But with Stock Cooling too (and higher).

I ve three 4870 Cards. One with Stock Cooler, one with a S1 Rev2 +120mm Fan and one with Akasa Vortex Cooler+120mm Fan.

I made Tests with the red cooler Plate and also with some Ram Coolers on the Chips.
I get "always" around 100C on VDDC (GPU Temps Furmark 66,75,61)with Furmark! And most guys i know are having ~100C too

So i think its more or less normal and no Problem.  Furmark is heavy ofcourse and you cant compare it with "Allday Gaming/Benchmarking"
With ATT Rendering/Scanner or AtiTool  i have lower Temps @~75-90C. In Crysis 70-85C (Gpu Temps = 58,65,51)@ 820/1000Mhz

Sorry for my bad English


----------

